# Has Any actually tried the Bruce Gordon Strapless Clips?



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

I have been eying the Bruce Gordon Strapless Clips for a while and I was wondering if anyone has actually tried them. Bruce Gordon has a deal when you buy White Industries pedals with the clips. It looks like a nice functional design for my commuting bike. So if you have then, what do you think of them?


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

blakcloud said:


> I have been eying the Bruce Gordon Strapless Clips for a while and I was wondering if anyone has actually tried them. Bruce Gordon has a deal when you buy White Industries pedals with the clips. It looks like a nice functional design for my commuting bike. So if you have then, what do you think of them?


I've tried half clips before (same basic idea) and they work... OK. I mean, they keep your feet in more or less the right position, but then that's not exactly hard to do without them. They don't really provide any support to pull against, so they don't aid in climbing at all.

Honestly, if you are thinking about half clips, just go with plain flat pedals. You'll save money.


----------



## bgcycles (Oct 1, 2006)

buck-50 said:


> I've tried half clips before (same basic idea) and they work... OK. I mean, they keep your feet in more or less the right position, but then that's not exactly hard to do without them. They don't really provide any support to pull against, so they don't aid in climbing at all.


I think you are thinking of the wrong usage. They are not designed to replace Locked In Clipless Pedals. They are designed for City Bike riding with Street Shoes - they keep your feet in the right position in street shoes. As for pulling up on the pedals - they are much more rigid than Black Plastic ones or Spring Steel ones.
Also - The Poster says they won't work any better without actually trying them.
Also the White Industries Pedals are the Best City Bike Pedal I have ever used - I highly recommend them.
Regards,
Bruce Gordon
www.bgcycles.com
brucegordoncycles.blogspot.com


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

bgcycles said:


> I think you are thinking of the wrong usage. They are not designed to replace Locked In Clipless Pedals. They are designed for City Bike riding with Street Shoes - they keep your feet in the right position in street shoes. As for pulling up on the pedals - they are much more rigid than Black Plastic ones or Spring Steel ones.
> Also - The Poster says they won't work any better without actually trying them.
> Also the White Industries Pedals are the Best City Bike Pedal I have ever used - I highly recommend them.
> Regards,
> ...


Well, I'm sure as hell not going to argue with Bruce Gordon.


----------



## bgcycles (Oct 1, 2006)

buck-50 said:


> Well, I'm sure as hell not going to argue with Bruce Gordon.


Hey - you can disagree with me (many do) - but, what prompted me to post was that people often give their opinion on topics and parts that they have NEVER tried. 
Regards,
Bruce Gordon
www.bgcycles.com


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

I haven't, but I was thinking of trying the Veol-orange half clips.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

half-clips suck because they were often too short or the clip was too narrow or you couldn't get your foot in the right side-to-side position... and WHILE I HAVE NOT TRIED THESE, they look to be improved- longer, wider point to jam your toes between, and have some degree of side-to-side adjustment. however, at $72/pr (92 for ti) I prob will not be trying them


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

I finally decided to buy the Bruce Gordon clips with the White Industries pedals and after one day, I can say I really like both.

First the pedals. When I first saw them at the NAMHBS in 2009, I thought they were the ugliest pedals I had ever seen. But when you picked them up you could see and feel how nice these pedals are made. The flip tab is absolutely perfect at least for me. I had no trouble getting my foot into the pedal every time. This becomes important because you cannot use the backside of the pedal. My style of riding after coming to a stop then starting again is to ride the back side of the pedal, then when up to speed, flip the pedal. You cannot do this with this pedal so it is important to get your foot in every time within the first revolution, just like clipless pedals. Maybe I was getting lazy and these new pedals will help refine my cycling skills. 

The nice wide platform allows you to use any kind of shoe without worrying about the outside pedal cages digging into your foot. I happen to use cycling shoes so the combination of a somewhat stiff sole and the platform of the pedals makes for an efficient and solid feel.

The half clips from Bruce Gordon are all I ever needed. Again my style was to use toe clips but always keep the straps loose so I could get my foot in easy every time. The straps were more decorative than anything else. The BG clips do exactly what I want a toe clip to do, keep my foot centered on the pedal, allow me to pull up and stop my foot from sliding off. The clips are of a minimalist design, so against the bulk of the pedal you don't appreciate the aesthetic as much but you know it is there. 

If there is one drawback to both of these products is price. They are pricey but if you buy them together, you get a very nice deal. Dealing with Mr. Gordon was extremely easy and non eventful which is a plus in my book. White Industries makes good products and I am a fan, having 2 of their cranks, 3 freewheels, and an ENO hub. 

So here are my ratings:
Form and function 9
Price 7
Quality 10 (so far)


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

I bought a set of "syncros downhill pedals" for my Co-Motion Americano commuter/touring bike. I really like the large no-slip platform area, which works great even with soft sole shoes on long rides. They have a super strong axle and bearing assembly. I also use the stainless 20-mm knee saver pedal extenders. The only downside is the total weight.


----------

